# Ahhh...Sweet Memories



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

I was doing some Yahoo surfing, and rediscovered this site, that I found back in Feb '98 before I even had E*
gomobile.com/satellite/direct_tv.html
Its filled with what at the time was current information, but, hasnt been updated in years. For newbies check out the links on the left hand side of the page, to see what DBS used to be like, channel/package wise. For us DBS veterins see if you remember the past. Ahh, it was great having 3, well sorta 4 DBS providers (not counting A*), cant believe there might just be one soon. *sigh*

Heres the old Dish Packages AT40 (now AT50) and AT50 (Changed to AT60, but now AT100 since they decided to include the Muzak channels in the channel count) www.gomobile.com/satellit...mming.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow, that was neat Steve. I wasn't even thinking of satellite back then. *sheesh*, kinda pricey back then to.
PPV's were only $2.99 then.....hmmmm.
I think if PPV's were $2.99 now , they would sell alot more.
Would any of the rest you consider ordering a PPV at $2.99, doesn't seem like many people use PPV now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

"Would any of the rest you consider ordering a PPV at $2.99, doesn't seem like many people use PPV now."
I use to buy 2 or 3 a month for $2.99. Since they went to $3.99 I order that many per year if they are lucky.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

I have the Dish complete line-up card from April '97 posted here:
w3.one.net/~tngtony/other/front.jpg
w3.one.net/~tngtony/other/back.jpg

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

Ive only ordered one PPV on E* and that was just to try the service out. The movie was Apt Pupil, back in June '99. The PPV price increase hasnt effected me since I wouldnt normally dont order PPV anyhow. Tony, thanks for posting that old E* card on your website, I cant believe The Game Shows Network's logo looked like that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

...and don't forget, TNN still meant The "Nashville" Network, rather than their now evil incarnate personality.


----------

